# Lets see baby's 1st photo's. Then n Now



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

WoW how they chang and grow so quickly


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Edited to add a newer pic.*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How fun!







I can't wait to see everyone's then & now photos! Here is Abbey:

12 weeks
[attachment=14385:attachment]

and now
[attachment=14387:attachment]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is a rescue, so sadly I have no baby photos of him....

This is what he looked like when we got him on October 31, 2005 (almost 1 year!). He was so scared, and sick, and unsure of everything. My poor lillte baby. 











And here he is now- healthy, happy, and confident. He is pictured with the infamous Spikey Ball, and his blankie that his Nana made him.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=14389:attachment]
Ok this is Scooby when we first brought him home...

[attachment=14391:attachment]
This is Scooby now.

[attachment=14390:attachment]
This is Koko on his first night home.

This is fun to see all the little kids' befores and afters, what a great thread


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is a GREAT thread! I can't wait to see everyone's photos.

Here's Noelle at 8 weeks old: 
[attachment=14395:attachment]
Here she is at 9 month's old (a week before THE haircut):
[attachment=14393:attachment]


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis at 2 months:









and otis now at 6 months:


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

and now:
[attachment=14397:attachment]


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Two pictures from the first night home...The best is framed at home (no digital







)



















This is why he's a McDuff...










And now at 1 yr and 9 months...


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

ohhhh I just looooved this thread!!
such a great idea... thank you so much for creating it!!!

so here is my McDreamy second day at home, ready for his first bath. I think it was the first one of his LIFE... he stunk sooo badly!!! hihi
he was exactly 12 weeks old!










and here is my big boy!!! 5 months old!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

first of all, i would like to say that i absolutely LOVE looking at your baby's then and now pics!!!
















here's massimo at 8 weeks:








here's massimo at 2 years 9 months:









the only real difference i see is the 2 pounds he's put on since his 8 week picture was taken. lol
i just don't see him as a "grown up".


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

My little sick Izzy captured my heart















Then and always forever


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! all babies look adorable. I always loved Noelle's ears when she was a puppy








Too bad I didn't have my digital cam when Snowy was a little puppy. I have a pic of him -not too good- but here it is









I was trying to find the other one -better one, but couldn't find it-

and here he is in his latest birthday -2nd birthday- closing his eyes and making a wish

















and here he is today









God, they do grow really fast


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i love this thread!!

[attachment=14404:attachment] 
here's lucy the first day i got her at 18 weeks

[attachment=14405:attachment]
Lucy the other day

[attachment=14406:attachment]
and again from the other day


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love this thread

Here's Matilda at 12 weeks

[attachment=14407:attachment]

Here's Matilda today[attachment=14410:attachment]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I love this post
> 
> Here's Matilda at 12 weeks
> 
> ...


aww! she's so sweet! Then and now!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww they are all so cute









ZsaZsa:
[attachment=14409:attachment][attachment=14412:attachment]

Jewels:
[attachment=14413:attachment][attachment=14414:attachment]

Oh, I guess Jewels was born to be a digger!








[attachment=14415:attachment][attachment=14416:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy at almost 5 months when I got her.
[attachment=14421:attachment]

Cosy at one year.

[attachment=14419:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Awww I sure have loved seeing all the doggies "grow up".

Here is Wookie's contribution.

The first photo Bonnie sent me of Ewok/Wookie, April 5th at 15 and 1/2 weeks. Not yet a pound.

















The day we picked Wookie up... goodbye Ewok, hello Mr Wookie. 22 weeks and 1 pound 2 ounces.









In case you are wondering WHY MR Wookie is all in pink, well had WANTED a tiny girl so much Bonnie was humoring me.









Last week, 9 and 1/2 months and 2 pounds 5 ounces.

























enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=14425:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci first puppy pic








First Day home








Maci Now 1yr old


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Brit,

I am so happy that Cosy and Wookie got together in this thread.

YEAH for Cosy! 

enJOY!
Melanie



> Cosy at almost 5 months when I got her.
> [attachment=14421:attachment]
> 
> Cosy at one year.
> ...


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster at 12 weeks old after 1st grooming








Buster now


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Maci first puppy pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maci is such a doll


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love seeing everyones then & now pics. Beautiful then & even more beautiful now.

Boo at about 16 weeks 
[attachment=14437:attachment]

Boo today 
[attachment=14438:attachment]


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I absolutely love this thread. All the pictures are great. I especially love all the baby pictures - they will always be our babies.









This is Sassy at 11 weeks old, her first night at home.(her eyes aren't blue, just my camera)
[attachment=14441:attachment]

This is Sassy a couple of weeks ago at 1 yr 3 months old.
[attachment=14442:attachment]

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww...I had a really LONG/exhausting and emotional day, and I am so happy that I came online to check SM, because this has got to be one of THE BEST threads ever....It has me on the verge of tears (of joy)to see how beautiful our babies are and how greatful I am that I have Luci in my life!
I LOVE SM!!!








here is my baby:
Luci her 1st day home:

















Luci at 9 months


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C a day or so after I got her. When I got her, she had VERY long hair and we were having the hottest summer ever. She got a hair cut the very next day. Am still kicking myself for not having taken a picture BEFORE the haircut. 









Little C last week....I couldn't find a recent picture of her without bandages or stitches because that's how she has looked for the past two months.


















I only had a couple of baby pictures of Sir N and those were all with the other photos that are in one of the 13 missing boxes.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sammy Maree 10 wks

[attachment=14447:attachment]

Wow do they grow fast

[attachment=14448:attachment]

Max at 5wks

[attachment=14449:attachment]

And Now, wow

[attachment=14451:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Awww they are all so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lol Jewels are you a tom girl? I love the picture of her all dirty.


I love this thread all the baby's were so cute and all of our grown baby's are beautiful and handsome.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, all the pics are so wonderful! I love seeing all the puppy pictures!

Kallie at about 8-10 weeks 
[attachment=14446:attachment] 

Kallie at Four Years
[attachment=14450:attachment]

Catcher at 3 Weeks (mouth open)
[attachment=14452:attachment]

Catcher at Two Years








[attachment=14454:attachment]


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh, all the pics are so wonderful! I love seeing all the puppy pictures!
> 
> Kallie at about 8-10 weeks
> [attachment=14446:attachment]
> ...



haha thats great! still sleepy after 2 yrs!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's a tiny Perri with a tiny topknot:

[attachment=14455:attachment]



Most recent pic, about 2 wks ago:



[attachment=14456:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Oh, all the pics are so wonderful! I love seeing all the puppy pictures!
> 
> Kallie at about 8-10 weeks
> [attachment=14446:attachment]
> ...


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Here's my first and latest pictures of Jacky boy:


First here's the first picture from when I brought him home at 13 weeks!



















And here's him NOW, silly Doggers!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Parker at 12 weeks









Parker now at 4 yrs:









Pixel at 12 weeks:









Pixel now at 8 months:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

What a great idea







for all of us to share our babies. thanks indymaltese










Daisy at 17 weeks 











Daisy at 2 years


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> Oh, all the pics are so wonderful! I love seeing all the puppy pictures!
> 
> Kallie at about 8-10 weeks
> [attachment=14446:attachment]
> ...

























I had to yell for my husband to come see this one!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess, before she came home to me.










Princess now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Ok here is a really before picture*











*Then at 13 weeks old. 
( I had a hat on him a minute before this picture was taken and he was frozen like usual and he thought the hat was still on him so he didn't move for 5 minutes*







)










*This is on his 2nd birthday a month ago*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Oh, all the pics are so wonderful! I love seeing all the puppy pictures!
> 
> Catcher at 3 Weeks (mouth open)
> [attachment=14452:attachment]
> ...


Sher - that's perfect!!! You should put those two pictures in a side by side type of frame.






















He hasn't changed a wink!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Lexi when I first got her at about 18 weeks old.








Lexi about a week ago at 13 months.








Gracie when I first got her at 12 weeks old.








Gracie tonight at 17 weeks old


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is Sugar as a puppy.

[attachment=14514:attachment]

And at 3 years of age.

[attachment=14516:attachment]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is Paris at about 9 weeks:
(excuse the quality of the picture...I was lazy and took a picture of a picture)

[attachment=14665:attachment]


My signature photo was taken on July 4th of this year.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

This is Gracie at 4 weeks old.....we were visiting her at the breeders house.















6.5 wks old, the day she came home.

Gracie 8 wks old.










This is Cooper the day he came home....he was 14 wks old. I didn't have a digital camera when I had Cooper and I only have a few scanned


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

[attachment=14678:attachment]This was then...
And this is now...
[attachment=14679:attachment]


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I love this thread. Every single baby picture is beyond words ADORABLE. Okay, better late than never.....

Here is Pixie at 6 weeks, during our first visit with her.









My Webpage

Here she is today, at 17+ weeks, after I made my second attempt to groom her yesterday. I was going for a "Massimo" type of look, but I ended up poodlizing her instead.









My Webpage


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's Sophie on the day she joined our family:

[attachment=15032:attachment]

A couple of weeks later, if I remember correctly:

[attachment=15033:attachment]

Here's Sophie now:

[attachment=15034:attachment]


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Our darling babies grow up so fast













LilyBelle at 9 weeks:










LilyBelle at 20 weeks:










LilyBelle now:


----------

